# Whats this Python????



## bigguy (May 14, 2005)

Heres one for you's guys to identify.


----------



## farmdog (May 14, 2005)

boelans??


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 14, 2005)

Juv. Ball python


----------



## kevyn (May 14, 2005)

It's a hybrid, angolan/ball python cross.


----------



## Rossagon (May 14, 2005)

I would've thought it was a blood python, but you wouldn't make it that easy would ya!!!! looks like it may grow to a fair size!! Anybody seen an Indian Python?


----------



## bigguy (May 14, 2005)

So far you have not guessed it.


----------



## kevyn (May 14, 2005)

> looks like it may grow to a fair size!! Anybody seen an Indian Python?



They are quite small snakes. Both the ball python and the Angolan python are small. And yes I've seen Indian pythons. Very impressive, wish I could get some.


----------



## kevyn (May 14, 2005)

It's not one of NERD's woma/carpet crosses is it?


----------



## bigguy (May 14, 2005)

Kevyn,

No its not. By the way who is NERD'S???


----------



## kevyn (May 14, 2005)

NERD is New England Reptile Distributers. www.newenglandreptile.com


----------



## serpenttongue (May 14, 2005)

Royal python


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2005)

woma x jungle x diamond?

Royal python is a ball python or python regious(sp)


----------



## bigguy (May 14, 2005)

Keep guessing guys.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Is it african rock python bigguy?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

If its not sebae is it timorensis bigguy ime desperate mate :lol:


----------



## bigguy (May 14, 2005)

Oldfella,

neither of those.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Me very desperate bigguy give me straw and i clutch :lol: Oenpelliensis


----------



## basketcase (May 14, 2005)

ball x blood ?


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2005)

woma x bredli?


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2005)

burmese x blood??? Retic x something???


----------



## bigguy (May 14, 2005)

Keep trying guys. I will tell you you are on the right track.
It is a hyrbrid, or is that intergrade :evil:


----------



## diamond_python (May 14, 2005)

I would have said Anaconda X but you said it is a python so that rules that out. (I have a color pic of an anaconda with a similar head, same coloring and similar patterned head)

So, I think we need some more clues


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2005)

> I would have said Anaconda X but you said it is a python so that rules that out.


What do you think an anaconda is if it's not a python?


----------



## bigguy (May 14, 2005)

Browns, 

Anacondas are the largest of the Boas, and are often called the Water Boa. Boas have live babies, Pythons have eggs.


----------



## bigguy (May 14, 2005)

DP, 

I can tell you some people have got it half right, and others have got the second part right.


----------



## diamond_python (May 14, 2005)

Thanks bigguy. I did my research before I posted


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2005)

So a boa isn't a python?


----------



## diamond_python (May 14, 2005)

I know I got the X bit right. LOL


----------



## diamond_python (May 14, 2005)

They are not classified as Pythons. Boa's are classified in their own right.


----------



## diamond_python (May 14, 2005)

There you go Browns. The first paragraph explains a little about it.

http://www.sandiegozoo.org/animalbytes/t-python.html


----------



## hugsta (May 15, 2005)

Woma x blood python....


----------



## bigguy (May 15, 2005)

Hugsta

Keep trying, but you are close.


----------



## diamond_python (May 15, 2005)

Bigguy, I have been searching different sites last night and again this morning and I am stuck. I think the blood python part may be right, and I actually thought Huggy may get it. Oh well, I will keep trying.


----------



## diamond_python (May 15, 2005)

Oh, and what do we win if we get it? (Maybe a bredli hatchie)


----------



## Pike01 (May 15, 2005)

woma x ball python or woma x blood python?


----------



## diamond_python (May 15, 2005)

Borneo Blood Python X Ball Python


----------



## Pike01 (May 15, 2005)

it has an orange head like a woma and dosent appear to have much in the way of pits but that could be the angle.


----------



## soulweaver (May 15, 2005)

Woma X cape york


----------



## OuZo (May 15, 2005)

Woma X Retic


----------



## diamond_python (May 15, 2005)

coastal X Woma or Woma X Ball


----------



## Pike01 (May 15, 2005)

what about woma x angolan


----------



## farmdog (May 15, 2005)

what about woma x boelen


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Something bizzare cross bred mongrel ay bigguy ime run out of ideas :lol:


----------



## kevyn (May 15, 2005)

Woma/diamond?


----------



## bigguy (May 15, 2005)

Pike1 was the winner. It is a cross between a Woma and a Ball Python. As Pike stated you can see it shares the orange head of a Woma and has no pits. The bodies pattern are a cross between Womas and Balls.

Those crazy yanks will cross anything :shock: . Of course it should be muled and not able to be bred from. Well at least we can hope.

Pike your prize is you can teach Browns the difference between Boas and Pythons :twisted:


----------



## BROWNS (May 15, 2005)

> Pike your prize is you can teach Browns the difference between Boas and Pythons


lmao always thought a boa was still a python so there you go another thing learnt


----------



## BROWNS (May 15, 2005)

Wonder how many others thought boas were pythons???


----------



## diamond_python (May 15, 2005)

> Pike your prize is you can teach Browns the difference between Boas and Pythons



LOL  Sorry Browns 



> Wonder how many others thought boas were pythons???




In all honesty, I wasn't sure so I did some research. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## kevyn (May 15, 2005)

What site did you find that photo from? I just seems like a very unlikely cross.


----------



## bigguy (May 15, 2005)

Kevyn

The pic was emailed by one of the USA's best known breeders. I dont think he actually did the breeding , but knew who did.

Bigguy


----------



## hugsta (May 15, 2005)

Well, I was close....LOL

Wonder how it will look as an adult when it's colours develop. It makes you wonder what isn't able to be crossed.


----------



## bigguy (May 15, 2005)

Hugsta, next thing you know they will be crossing Horses with Donkeys or Lions with Tigers.


----------



## hugsta (May 15, 2005)

I can't wait till they cross an anacona with a retic.......


----------



## Stevo (May 15, 2005)

I like milk!


----------



## diamond_python (May 15, 2005)

Well I guessed it in one of my many guesses but wasn't quick enough, Oh well. 



> next thing you know they will be crossing Horses with Donkeys



They do cross them don't they. I believe they are called a mule. 

Check out this cross bred animal:

http://www.lovelongears.com/zorse.html

http://mypetjawa.mu.nu/archives/078709.php


----------

